# March 1st - HAPPY ST DAVID´S DAY



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

HAPPY ST DAVID´S DAY

ST DAVIS reached the status of archbishop of Wales, and was one of many early saints who helped to spread Christianity among the pagan Celtic tribes of western Britain. Apparently he lived a frugal life, eating mostly bread and herbs and only ever drank water. Dewi died on 1st March 589AD and was buried at St David's Cathedral in Pembrokeshire which became a place of pilgrimage throughout the Middle Ages.

St David's Day dates back to 1120, when Dewi was canonised by Pope Callactus II, at which time March 1st was added in the Church calendar and today St. David's Day is celebrated by Welsh people all over the world and is a time when the wearing of the national emblems of Wales - a leek or a daffodil - is a must. 


THE Leek Connection


Although the leek has been recognised as the emblem of Wales since the 16th century, its association with the Welsh can be traced back to 633 AD when, at the battle of Heathfield, a monk apparently suggested the Welsh soldiers wore leeks in their caps to distinguish them from their Saxon opponents. Not a bad idea all in all - and they won the battle.


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

*welsh style recipes*

I have included a few "welsh" recipes in the RECIPE ONLY!!! section

Recipe 121 - 128


----------

